
Dating Apps Destroyed Dating - carissalintao
https://medium.com/@jointheround/how-dating-apps-destroyed-dating-b5b90a3fa65d
======
sidpatil
[https://outline.com/DFbneW](https://outline.com/DFbneW)

------
canada_dry
The authors are starting their own dating service. If (and it's a very very
slim chance) they become successful, they'll get gobbled up by the Match
Group. Rince. Repeat.

~~~
tolbish
Anyone interested in making an open source dating app?

~~~
canada_dry
It would certainly be an interesting project but, in the end, a fruitless
exercise IMHO.

Think about how hard it is to get traction for a great new game! The only way
a dating app gets popular is by gaining a large number of participants in many
communities. The only way that would realistically be possible is with pretty
deep marketing pockets.

~~~
mcv
I think the best way to get a foot in the door as a dating app is to focus on
a single community or subculture. Dating for nerds, goths, Christians, gamers,
scientists or some other group that likes to hang out with like-minded people.
Having only people from that group on your service makes it easier for users
to find those like-minded people.

------
Fjolsvith
I loved the Youtube video where a woman tries to impersonate a man and get a
date with women on a dating app. She cannot believe how difficult it is for
men:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZTIbHIsIYw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZTIbHIsIYw)

At about 11 minutes in, the woman says, "Guys don't do this on dating apps.
Just don't stop replying. They don't do that. Like, they don't 'ghost'. And,
its weird that women do that so often."

------
aeternum
These same numbers applied before dating apps. The most attractive people at a
bar, festival, club, park, etc. have more options.

Same can be said for most things though: sports, engineers, etc.

------
noknok635
Spot on. Doesn’t help progress in online dating that most of these apps are
owner by one or two companies either

